
How to get 15k+ pages indexed by Google in 24 hours - ped4enko
https://dev.to/ped4enko/how-to-get-15k-pages-indexed-by-google-in-24-hours-5fig
======
Tomte
So the answer is "put them on the web and do nothing else". Literally nothing
else. There is not a single additional step or insight in this "article".

Spectacular result.

